# cinnamon and star anise EO in soap



## inkyfingers (Apr 22, 2014)

My soaping buddy and I want to make some red and black soap, as those are the colours of the dance studio we attend, and we love it.  We planned on using cinnamon for the red soap, and star anise for the black, as we think those scents work well with those colours, but now I realize those EOs come with different opinions on their safety.  

 Things are complicated further when we think about how Cinnamon comes in leaf and bark types, and anise comes in anise and star anise, and safety measures are different for either.

 Are there safe levels for using these EOs, or is any amount dangerous?

 Could someone enlighten and educate me?


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 22, 2014)

I make Star Anise regularly with a splash of orange for total of 3% eo. Have to admit it is really strong and would probably be strong enough for most at 2%. I have a couple customers that will only use my yin & yang soap. According to the IFRA Certificate on Natures Garden their Cassia EO can be used at 3% for Soap and their Cinnamon Leaf Ceylon has a max useage rate of 0.5%. Do keep in mind if using cinnamon eo it will most likely seize. I know my Cassia accelerates severly and I only use it as a mixer


----------



## inkyfingers (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!  I'll make my first batch with cinnamon very small and very carefully, maybe with hot process instead of cold.  As for star anise, I just loooove licorice, so I'm happy I can use a little bit of it.  Just a hint will be enough, and if it's in black soap, the association between colour and scent will be so easy to make even if it's faint.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 23, 2014)

inkyfingers said:


> Thanks for the reply! I'll make my first batch with cinnamon very small and very carefully, maybe with hot process instead of cold. As for star anise, I just loooove licorice, so I'm happy I can use a little bit of it. Just a hint will be enough, and if it's in black soap, the association between colour and scent will be so easy to make even if it's faint.


Faint is not fun!! I do mine with 3% and it is very strong


----------

